# Refinishing Bobcat loaders



## ducaticorse

Hi all,

I'm starting a project consisting of sanding and refinishing three bobcat loaders. One has a good amount of surface rust, but no structural issues, the other two are in good shape, just need a refreshing. 

I'm looking for any tips that you may have regarding this work. I'm looking to resell these machines, and I want the end result to be nice and detailed, not a hack white wash spray over.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## scottjr

Are you a professional painter? If not, you should try the DIY chat room.


----------



## Andyman

Sand/grind the rust and metal surfaces. The best prep would be to blast them. Check with a pro paint shop for an OEM rated paint. Spray prime and paint then reapply decals. Not saying this is the best way but it's how I went about refinishing a trailer once.


----------



## CApainter

ducaticorse said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm starting a project consisting of sanding and refinishing three bobcat loaders. One has a good amount of surface rust, but no structural issues, the other two are in good shape, just need a refreshing.
> 
> I'm looking for any tips that you may have regarding this work. I'm looking to resell these machines, and I want the end result to be nice and detailed, not a hack white wash spray over.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Construction equipment takes a beating obviously, so whatever coating you put on will quickly show signs of use. Therefore, I would recommend not spending too much time on the prep as you would with a hobby vehicle.

A pressure washing and a grinding off of loose paint and rust should be sufficient, followed with an application of a solvent borne epoxy like Devoe Bar Rust for example, then followed up with a solid color polyurethane like Devoe 379 UV. The fun part is always the decals.


----------



## ducaticorse

Thanks guys, I really appreciate the input. I wanted to blast it, but it's going to be too costly/messy for what I want to deal with. 
What do you suggest for an air grinder/sander and grit # for this project? And are there specific attachments you recommend for getting the hard to reach spaces?
I shot airplane stripper to test its effectiveness, and it didn't do anything at all to the current paint. Didn't even soften it up much.
I am a proffesional, just not a pro painter. I own a tree service, and am going to be doing my painting and refinishing in house from now on. I'd like these to come out as nice as my skills allow. Any other info from you would be great, and highly appreciated.


----------



## painter213

The coating that is on there is a heavy powder coating product. If you go to your local BobCat dealer, they carry the paint that you need to re-coat these with. Pressure wash with a de-greaser, grind the rust, sand the other surfaces and prime and paint and then apply decals. Your in for a long job and you will wish that you had never started.


----------



## straight_lines

Confer with a body man. Sounds like a ton of hrs.


----------



## TJ Paint

Sounds like a fun project to keep you busy and out of trouble using your freetime for the next 1.5 months.


----------



## ducaticorse

Forgive me for being potentially naive, but how could refinishing 3 bobcats take 1.5 months... I'm not a painter by trade, but I figure I have a days prep on each (sanding and taping) a day to prime and cure, then a day of paint and cure, and less than a half day on decals for each. These aren't show cars....


----------



## painter213

You'll have more time and labor in them than what you think. Sounds like you maybe bought them to flip. Do the work and keep up with your total hours of work and materials expense. Then when your done with them tally everything up. You will probably never recoup the cost once you sell them. Unless these were just given to you for free or unless you got a really good deal. You will probably wind up making less than min. wage on your labor after the sell. But let us know how you did and make sure you post before and after pictures. As one that has done a few of these, I'm speaking from experience. They are a total pain. You would be wise to remove the tires as well if you want it to look good. And the cab comes off pretty easy if you have a way to lift it off. That way your separating the white and black and cuts down on as much taping and waiting for paint to dry so you can work on the next color.


----------



## ducaticorse

Great points with the wheels and cab, I had planned on going that route. As far as time and expenses, I don't think it'll be too bad, but then again, I am the one here asking the questions!! I did get one machine pretty much given to me, so as long as I can make a thousand or so on the other two, I'll be in good shape.


----------



## robladd

ducaticorse said:


> Forgive me for being potentially naive, but how could refinishing 3 bobcats take 1.5 months... I'm not a painter by trade, but I figure I have a days prep on each (sanding and taping) a day to prime and cure, then a day of paint and cure, and less than a half day on decals for each. These aren't show cars....


I paint ALOT of Heavy Equipment at my job. Looks to me that you have the #'s right. I would suggest go to Ingersoll Rand and get the OEM primers and finishes for that specific equipment. Do a SSPC-SP1 and a
SSPC-SP3 spot prime and finish paint apply decals and be done with it.


----------



## Xmark

robladd said:


> I paint ALOT of Heavy Equipment at my job. Looks to me that you have the #'s right. I would suggest go to Ingersoll Rand and get the OEM primers and finishes for that specific equipment. Do a SSPC-SP1 and a
> SSPC-SP3 spot prime and finish paint apply decals and be done with it.



is there good money painting bobcats and other heavy equipment? roughly how much would a painter make painting a bobcat bucket? i'm just curious. i would imagine quite a bit of prep is involved to get rid of the rust. do you sandblast it first? how would you find that kind of work?


----------

